# Thinking of purchasing a 350Z



## Dario (Aug 15, 2003)

alright guys im currently driving a 2000 Maxima but the 350Z has me HOOKED!!!! what trim do you all recommend??? price is no issue since this time im going to get what i want. i was thinking of the touring trim line but didnt know what the pro's and con's are of each trim. so if you guys could help me out in this decision it would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Titan (Aug 11, 2003)

If price is no issue, then it's got to be a track model roadster!


----------



## Dario (Aug 15, 2003)

hmm is that the one with the brembo's???? do you think those are going to be better than aftermarket???


----------



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

go with the track edition. its got everything u need with the bigger better brakes and the race ready suspension. and they only make the track in a coupe, but thats ok the roadsters are way overpriced (a $10,000 markup) and not that nice looking with the top up. They only make the enthusiest in the roadster. And yes the brembo's are the shit.


----------



## Dario (Aug 15, 2003)

does that come with the leather seats??? or the carbon cloth? thx for all the help guys, i think i was going to go with the Enthusiast model but wasnt to sure about the Track. also ive heard many rumors about defects in the cars, is there something i should be really concerned with?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Dario said:


> *does that come with the leather seats??? or the carbon cloth? thx for all the help guys, i think i was going to go with the Enthusiast model but wasnt to sure about the Track. also ive heard many rumors about defects in the cars, is there something i should be really concerned with? *


I heard from a good source if your in the market to buy then wait for the 2004 because of tranny well be built stronger.


----------



## Dario (Aug 15, 2003)

sweet bro thx for the info, ill try my hardest to hold out for the 2k4's


----------

